# B14 Crystal Clear Headlight/Corner install



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

taking a break for lunch, I have one in, I'll post up a pic of it as soon as the batteries in my camera recharge enough for me to be able to take a pic to show the difference from each.

I didn't have too much trouble installing them, the extra arms chopped off really easy, and with some nice sanding its hard to tell they were ever there, the grille really covers up any little mess that could be there.

The corner was a bit more of a hassle, of course you have to sand down 2 of the knobs on the light but the little hole that connects to the headlight I had to sand it down a bit and hollow out the hole a bit to get it to fit but other then that no problem. The wires match easily, the harness that comes with the crystal headlights are MUCH bigger then stock.

FOR THOSE WHO ARE DOING THIS THE COLORS TO INSTALL THE HARNESS ARE AS FOLLOWS:

STOCK/CRYSTAL CLEAR
RED W/Yellow strip = RED
RED W/BLACK STRIPE = YELLOW
BLACK = BLACK

It took about 1 - 1 1/2 hours to do it, manily because I kept sanding off bits and trying it on, I'd say the next one will take about 30 minutes.

Luispeed tuning is where I got these. DON'T GET THE SHITTY HALOS LIKE I PLANNED ON DOING. *GET THESE!*


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

OEM and Crystal, I'm sure you can tell which is which.









CLose up










I'll post pics up when I'm done installing both of the and myinfinity grille back. Hood will be down too 

what does everyone think.


another thing I wasn't sure if this shold go in the cosmetic section or what, I know it is a good cosmetic upgrade but the lights kick OEM ass anyday.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

if you hate chrome turn back now!!




























I should have washed it first but oh well.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Crystal clears = yum


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

samo said:


> Crystal clears = yum


i second that :thumbup: 

hmm , i think i need to put these lights back on my "coming next" list


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Damn. the crystals, and the chrome on the grill, and the color of your paint. it just makes it all look, really, really good man. :thumbup: :cheers:


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

good job :thumbup: looks good i think i'll save up for some


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

beautiful ! :thumbup:


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

nice! :thumbup:

wish i had $ for a set of stealths and corners. it sucks that my clutch is slipping and im broke....definately not a priority to get these done, but something i have wanted to do for a very long time!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Looks great.. nice job!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

dont the crystal corners pop right in.. i know i took mine out in like 5 minutes when i pulled my headlights to clean them thoroughly...


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> dont the crystal corners pop right in.. i know i took mine out in like 5 minutes when i pulled my headlights to clean them thoroughly...


not for me, it took a bit to get them in. On the sides where the notchers where I had to shave a bit off of them. Also on the little hole that the knob on the lights slide in (its backwards for OEM) I had to shave some of it off and widen the hole. It took a bit but nothing big.

Also I had to cut off the arms on the headlights, also nothing big.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> dont the crystal corners pop right in.. i know i took mine out in like 5 minutes when i pulled my headlights to clean them thoroughly...


The true Asian market corners are designed a little differently.. the "crystal clears" are not produced for the US market. So some small modifications are needed to the bulb housings. 

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/february02/mossycorners.shtml

Most of the aftermarket headlights are also made for the non-US markets. So depending on the lights, sometimes you have to trim the little arm dealies (that's the best technical term I could come up with....yawnnnn tired) on the corners to make them fit properly..

I should also go back and rewrite the headlight installation.. after installing it with the harness supplied we thought it was kind of sensless to even use the harness.. it's much easier just to splice into the stock headlight harness directly.. which was done shortly after that...haha

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/february02/projectors.shtml

those are not "halos" by the way..


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> not for me, it took a bit to get them in. On the sides where the notchers where I had to shave a bit off of them. Also on the little hole that the knob on the lights slide in (its backwards for OEM) I had to shave some of it off and widen the hole. It took a bit but nothing big.
> 
> Also I had to cut off the arms on the headlights, also nothing big.


something like this...haha










These are the OEM style clear corners..not the crystal clears.










http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/february02/projectors.shtml


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

those look really nice
I have found some for $249 but I am waiting on liuspeed to give me a deal since he is a bro and all lol

as far as to the aftermarket mainly carrying gear for overseas designs where can we get lghts and such that little or no modding is required?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> those look really nice
> I have found some for $249 but I am waiting on liuspeed to give me a deal since he is a bro and all lol
> 
> as far as to the aftermarket mainly carrying gear for overseas designs where can we get lghts and such that little or no modding is required?


none that i know of..

The modification is very light..it's really no biggie at all.

have a link to the lights? other than Lui's?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> those look really nice
> I have found some for $249 but I am waiting on liuspeed to give me a deal since he is a bro and all lol
> 
> as far as to the aftermarket mainly carrying gear for overseas designs where can we get lghts and such that little or no modding is required?


mods are extreamly easy, I wish I would have taken some pics so anyone could see, too late now








the arms in the middle must be cut off. Very easy to do, plastic and its about 1/8" think, not solid either.

On the corners, they're a bit more of a pain. As you can see the he is widening the hole, I did this with a sharp knife and wittled it away. The other pic you can see him shaving a side off, not too much, it goes in fairly easy. If it doesn't slide in when you go to install them, take a bit more off.








the bulb housing you have to shave off 2 tabs on opposite sides, I did this with a low powered electric sander, didn't take any time at all. First remove the blub and the rubber washer around it then sand them down. 


this was really my first DIY project on my car, takes little knoledge to do, I mean hell I did it. There are 4 screws/bolts (depending on your model) that you have to remove to get the headlights out, one screw on each corner.
good luck

edit: thanks to liuspeed for the pics


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i did the corner socket mod too but i was lucky enough to find the wire harness with sockets for the crystal clear corners here on NissanForums, i got them mad cheap i think for like $5 or something like that. As of now..they are ...somewhere...too lazy to put them on 

when comes to the grill brackets...well i had problems with them after i got them off the halos so when i installed the crystals i left them on and instead i removed the metal brackets from the car and it worked like a charm, and waaaayyy better fitment.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Look really good, helluva lot better than stock. The only thing I dont like is how the corners have those little bubbles sticking out of them instead of being flush. Other than that good stuff.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Neil said:


> Look really good, helluva lot better than stock. The only thing I dont like is how the corners have those little bubbles sticking out of them instead of being flush. Other than that good stuff.


personally i like the bubbles, i guess it depends what else you have done to your car, in my opionion they fit the shape of my car.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> instead i removed the metal brackets from the car and it worked like a charm, and waaaayyy better fitment.


I have the infinity grille and it only has the brackets on the top so that wasn't an option


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

When i had my old B14, i got my corners/headlights for like 175 off ebay.. woo woo.. ebay isnt all bad.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Chuck said:


> When i had my old B14, i got my corners/headlights for like 175 off ebay.. woo woo.. ebay isnt all bad.


243$ new shipped w/insurance. My first corner (driver side) wa chipped and I had to get another. Liu is the man.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

^^^ not too bad, I got my CC corners and headlights for $185 brand new from other NF members, definitely worth it. yeah the install was pretty easy, I'm really pleased with the new look.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> I have the infinity grille and it only has the brackets on the top so that wasn't an option


oh ok, didn't know that the inifinity grill doesn't have those brackets. By the way is it the same one as the Stillen Grille? cause they look identical.


----------

